# 'Snaffle mouth at all times' - good description?



## myhorsefred (4 June 2009)

Have just been reading through a few sales ads (am bored in work today!)

Lots of advertisers say horse is 'snaffle mouthed at all times'.  This got me thinking, a waterford snaffle can be a harsh bit, but it still a snaffle.  A cherry roller can be a harsh bit, but is mostly a snaffle.

Do you think 'snaffle mouthed' is a useful description given that some snaffles can in fact be intended for more control than others?

I know a bit is only as harsh at the hands behind it, but it just got me thinking.

What do you think?


----------



## Lippyx (4 June 2009)

I agree. I have noticed alot of ads now say WHAT type of snaffle the horse is ridden in, i.e french link, hapy mouth etc. If I was calling to view a horse, I would ask WHAT snaffle they are ridden in!


----------



## MrsMozart (4 June 2009)

An interesting point 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Added to which, a single joint snaffle has a nutcracker action and isn't really that nice: I'd rather a nice straight or French link Pelham.


----------



## Kenzo (4 June 2009)

That is a good point actually, as the snaffle is a term used for a family of bits.  

I think most people would presume they mean the horse has relatively uncomplicated and mild mouth and does not require any change of bit for different disciplines.

and any horse can still pull like ****** with one on


----------



## black_horse (4 June 2009)

QR

i must say i have never looked at it from that perspective 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Mind you i saw an add the other day that made me giggles 'goes well in a gag' 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. AKA cant stop the horse in anything else!!!


----------



## sammiea (4 June 2009)

I always tend to ignor these comments in adverts as knowing my mare could be ridden in a snaffle at all times if your prepared to hang/hold on to her mouth, she works much nicer and calmer at jumping/fast hacking with a stronger bit that is used correctly with nice light hands eg, she is hacked out in a cheltenham gag with 2 reins.


----------



## myhorsefred (4 June 2009)

Black horse - yes that is funny, goes well in a gag! lol


----------



## Taffster (4 June 2009)

Just a quick question as it was mentioned that a waterford is a strong bit, why is this - the reason i ask is my boy was always ridden in a frenchlink snaffle and they have changed it to a waterford with the cheek things in (sorry for the poor description) I'm just concerned as he hasan absolutely beautiful mouth and doesnt need anything else he carreis himself and moves properly with brakes


----------



## Twinkletoes (4 June 2009)

Good point - guess the phrase traditionally has been used to convey the fact that the ride does not need a 'strong' bit or gag to control even if out in a big wide space or even out hunting. Think as a synic I would gloss over this and make my own mind up !


----------



## MrsMozart (4 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just a quick question as it was mentioned that a waterford is a strong bit, why is this - the reason i ask is my boy was always ridden in a frenchlink snaffle and they have changed it to a waterford with the cheek things in (sorry for the poor description) I'm just concerned as he hasan absolutely beautiful mouth and doesnt need anything else he carreis himself and moves properly with brakes 

[/ QUOTE ]

Because the shape of it can be harsh on the tongue/bars of the mouth/lips: in gentle hands they're fine. Often used as horses, in theory, can't get a hold and lean on it.


----------



## Taffster (4 June 2009)

Mmmm, thanks Mrs M may have to be having a word then as jockey has a strong right hand may need to get a little more confidence installed into Jockey and swap back to snaffle


----------



## emma69 (4 June 2009)

I am struggling to think of a horse I have owned or ridden who doesn't go of a fashion in a snaffle of some description - the only one out of hundreds are a couple with injuries that meant they were ridden in bitless bridles!!


----------



## TS_ (4 June 2009)

My horse goes in a happy mouth snaffle for everything, which I always tend to think is a good thing? So if I were to sell her I would mention it, as to me to have a horse that goes in a snaffle and isn't strong and doesn't pull is good. However I agree that just because some people can ride their horses in a snaffle doesn't mean it's a pleasent ride or that it isn't a harsh bit in the wrong hands.


----------



## emma69 (4 June 2009)

What I meant is that the vast majority of horses will go in a type of snaffle (that is, one mouth piece, one set of reins) be it a happy mouth, a french link, 3 ring gag, a cherry roller or a waterford. 'Snaffle' really doesn't mean anything in regards to the strength or skill of the horse or rider. What I suspect people are trying to convey, is that their horse is happy in a simple, not too harsh bit, a simple eggbutt single joint snaffle, or a happy mouth. What they are actually saying in those words, is that the horse is not ridden in a bitless bridle, pelham or double, snaffle being a family of bits.


----------

